# emerge gekillt!?

## Louisdor

Hi @ Alle!

Nach einem "emerge system" habe ich mir mein "emerge" gekillt. Leider kann ich es nicht mehr so nachvollziehen, wo der Fehler war. jedenfalls geht es nun nicht mehr. "Python" geht auch nicht mehr.

z.B. 

```
alex # emerge -kpv world

bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

alex #

```

Das kommt wenn ich "emerge" ausführen will. Wie kriege ich das denn nun wieder hin ?

Ansonsten läuft das System ordentlich. Wenn nichts hilft, dann mach ich eine Neuinstallation!

----------

## dertobi123

Python auf 2.3.* aktualisiert? Python-Updater nicht ausgeführt?

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Python auf 2.3.* aktualisiert? Python-Updater nicht ausgeführt?

 

Nee, hab ich leider nicht.

----------

## meyerm

Hast Du vielleicht beim entpacken irgendwo ein -p vergessen? python ist nur ein symlink auf andere Dateien - vielleicht ist der ja defekt?

----------

## Invad0r

hmm... da gleiche problem hab ich auch  :Sad:  Ich hab mir irgendwie python zerschossen und nun funktioniert auch nicht mehr emerge... Ich bekomme immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie oben^^

Hab mir nun Python 2.3.4 gezogen und wollte das nun mit "./configure" installieren aber dann bricht er ab und sagt mir folgendes:

bash-2.05b# ./configure

creating cache ./config.cache

checking MACHDEP... linux2

checking for --without-gcc... no

checking for --with-cxx=<compiler>... no

checking for c++... g++

checking whether the C++ compiler (g++  ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.

Woran kann das liegen und wie bekomme ich das nun wieder hin?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

Gruß Invad0r

----------

## meyerm

Bevor Du jetzt python und alles von Hand uebersetzt:

```
less /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE
```

HTH

----------

## LinuxFriese

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> z.B. 
> 
> ```
> alex # emerge -kpv world
> 
> ...

 

Bash sagt: "Du hast gesagt, ich soll 'emerge' starten, aber der interpreter in 'emerge' '/usr/bin/python' ist ungueltig."

Also, was ist mit 

```
ls -l /usr/bin/python
```

Falls das file demnach ausfuehrbar ist, die Verzeichnisse pruefen. 

```
ls -ld /usr/bin /usr /
```

und falls die auch so sind, das das klappen sollte, die mount-optionen der Platte pruefen:

```
cat /proc/mounts
```

----------

## IINeOII

schau mal unter /usr/portage/packages/All

ob du die alten Packete noch hast, falls du welche erstellst.

wenn ja kannst du die in / mit tar entpacken und so schaun ob du emerge wieder fit kriegst, aber nich vergessen emerge -C für die neue Version auszuführen sonst liegen die ewig übereinander

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!  :Smile: 

Das ist ja hier ein uralter Thread.

Das Problem ist inzwischen gelöst.

Leider kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen was ich wie gemacht habe.

Ist schon zu lange her!  :Wink: 

Sonst hätte ich gerne mit einer Lösung geholfen!

----------

